# 2008 MoM photos



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Birds Eye View 2008


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Pretty cool you got 3 photos, I usually only see one. The couple on the tandem on the photo reference page are a couple of my closest riding buddies. They are both strong riders. He rode his bike into the truck at the end of MOM a couple of years ago after finishing in around 5:35. I think they finished around 6 1/2 hours on the tandem.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I tried to paste my photos, but it did not work. If you find bas's photos in the link he posted, I am the guy who was riding just behind him -- at least at that point. After the 78 mile mark, I faded quickly and bas finished about an hour faster than I did.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I tried to paste my photos, but it did not work. If you find bas's photos in the link he posted, I am the guy who was riding just behind him -- at least at that point. After the 78 mile mark, I faded quickly and bas finished about an hour faster than I did.


In firefox, goto view page info, goto media, scroll down to your image, save as (make sure it is .jpg), then use upload here.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bas said:


> In firefox, goto view page info, goto media, scroll down to your image, save as (make sure it is .jpg), then use upload here.


No firefox here (at least I don't think that there is). You have to remember that I am a technologically-challenged lawyer -- when I need something for my computer, I call my firm's IT consultant for help. The guy even makes house calls at my house to deal with our personal computers. I still have not figured out how to download and play with my Garmin -- a tutorial is on my IT guy's to do list. I know that it is pathetic, but if you ever want to know what all of fine print means on those releases that you sign before you do a ride like the MofM or in your employment contract non-compete, give me a call.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not too tech savy but here are the links to my pictures.


http://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-local/ImageFolio42/imageFolio.cgi?action=view&link=Cycling/20080525_MOM/03_15_to_03_29&image=MOM_1263.jpg&img=50&tt=

http://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-loc.../03_15_to_03_29&image=MOM_1262.jpg&img=50&tt=

http://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-loc.../03_15_to_03_29&image=MOM_1261.jpg&img=50&tt=


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

VaughnA said:


> Pretty cool you got 3 photos, I usually only see one. The couple on the tandem on the photo reference page are a couple of my closest riding buddies. They are both strong riders. He rode his bike into the truck at the end of MOM a couple of years ago after finishing in around 5:35. I think they finished around 6 1/2 hours on the tandem.


I was right around them for portions of the ride. They really worked well together and were strong riders. They make riding a tandem look easy!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I'm not too tech savy but here are the links to my pictures.
> 
> 
> http://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-local/ImageFolio42/imageFolio.cgi?action=view&link=Cycling/20080525_MOM/03_15_to_03_29&image=MOM_1263.jpg&img=50&tt=
> ...



I sent the photos to my parents. 

My dad asked if I was going to buy a small one for my mom.

I told him "Wasn't the one I sent small enough?" lol


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Bas,

Thanks for the heads-up. Bird's Eye might sell more pictures if they let us know when they had them up. Anyway I put a link on the CDH homepage.

I took a bunch of photos with a friend's camera at the start, and again at the finish. If he ever sends them to me I'll put them up too. Bug him about it.

Yes the CDH site has seen better days. We'll have a new one soon.


----------

